# First day back at college tomorrow



## Lisa13100 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi All
My son was diagonsied with type 1 10 days ago..already seems like a lifetime. He is going back to college tomorrow. It scares me. He seems to be coping well with it. We are thinking a packed lunch is the best option for lunch, at least I can work out his carbs for him before he goes.
I am having a down day today about it all, I am sure it will get easier!!


----------



## delb t (Nov 4, 2012)

He will be fine- we did packed lunches to start off with as it was easier- the college should be able to provide you with a list of carbs for their canteen etc so that may be an avenue to explore- in addition the hospital dietician will have lists of various eating out places -greggs, subway.pizza places useful when out with mates. It will get easier -we all have down days- he will be ok-let us know how it goes


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2012)

Make sure he's got some sugary coke or similar in case of hypos. And if he can tell his mates what to do to help him, that'll be a bonus. 

If he's not too sure about his hypo symptoms, or a bit reluctant to draw attention, it may need an eagle-eyed friend to check he's ok. We can be very stubborn about where and when we test, especially when we go a bit low.

if he's comfortable about it, testing more rather than less will help him to gauge how college life affects him. Once he knows when the highs and lows come he can anticipate them with insulin or carbs.

It's hard for a parent/partner when you can't feel what we feel. But he should be able to tell when things are amiss and take action. As long as he's not too shy about it. He might even be able to turn it into a chat-up line.

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 4, 2012)

Good idea about packing his lunch.

I hope he is fine and gets on with things well. 

You must feel like it is out of your control with him being somewhere else for the day and you wondering how he is, take heart that he seems to be coping well, that is a huge thing to hope for in our children. It will get easier x


----------



## Lisa13100 (Nov 6, 2012)

*All went well at college*

Dans first day back at college went ok. I sent him off with his packed lunch, which we had already carb counted. I spoke to his tutor to make her aware of what had happened over half term, she was really kind. I gave him strict instructions to phone me after lunch to let me know how he got on...I waited and waited but no phone call...boys!!
When he came home he said that all went well and he had told all of his class mates about his near death experience, as he calls it!!
I was a bit worried when he said that he had eaten his lunch in first break at
11 oclock though. Wasnt sure if it was too close to his breakfast or too far from him dinner!! His blood glucose was 4.3 at dinner which then got me worried it was too low!! 
Todays another day and lets see what questions it will bring.
Im off to the doctors to sort out his prescription which seems to be a mission in itself.


----------



## delb t (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Lisa-glad it went well-I do remember H was totally starving for many weeks after diagnosis his body was totally restocking from the weight loss anyway we used to have quite a large breakfast  say cearel. 2 muffins-the toasting ones and a banana and that seemed to tick him over till lunch[  he's no porky and v sporty I must add].and this seemed to work. our team always discouraged snacking too . glad it went well -first little hurdle over


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Lisa from another Mum.  It is so hard letting go, even though they are the age they are.  My son was almost 16 at diagnosis, now nearly 18.  I hated letting go.  He did go through a crisis of confidence a few weeks in, so don't be surprised if your son's initial euphoria falls flat in a few weeks.  It's almost a novelty to begin with, but the monotony of it all in a few weeks will hit him and he won't feel so 'happy' (couldn't think of a better word) with it all 

You are bound to be all over the place yourself still too.  It's horrible in our position.  Difficult I know for our children, but equally difficult in other ways for us.  Hang on in there, things will get better.  Just keep the lines of communication open as much as you can.  You are learning so much together.  How old is your son by the way?

My lad too used to eat his lunch at school during morning break, at least most of it.  He survived, that's all I can say!  Pack an extra cereal bar or something for him to keep for later maybe?  As someone else said, he is probably eating to make up for lost weight at the moment.  Even toddlers after illness eat like horses for a few days after just a minor illness, so with something like diabetes, they are bound to feel ravenous for a while.

We were told an odd 15g carb snack was fine without injecting between meals once or twice a day, so if he needs it then let him.

Good luck with it all (and at the GPs!)
Tina


----------



## Copepod (Nov 6, 2012)

Assuming your son is using MDI / basal bolus insulin regime (long acting injection once or twice a day, plus short acting with each meal, then it doesn't really matter how long between each meal, so 11am "lunch" (midday meal) is probably neither too far from breakfast, not "dinner" (evening meal).
4.3 is OK before dinner, but not much contingency in case meal was late etc. 

Once you get items listed on a repeat prescription form, then all you have to do is tick what you need and submit form to GP or chemist, depending on local situation and what is most convenient. Once he gets near 16 years (or 18 if he stays in full time education until then), he'll need to apply for a medical examption card so that he won't have to pay for prescriptions


----------



## delb t (Nov 6, 2012)

oh and on the subject of Gp's check your son is on their diabetic register so that he will get Diabetic Retinopathy checks sent through- we had to chase that one abit -because H was 15 on dx so both docs and hosp were saying different things- opticians said they had to be on the register though


----------

